# 1964 Schwinn American



## rsharrington (Jul 19, 2008)

can someone explain to me how to get the forks off this bike. I bought springers for it but I can't get the originals off.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 1, 2009)

did you remove the headset? please post pics if possible. you remove the headset using a wrench and simply pull most forks right out. we need pics to see if you even have a standard style fork.


----------

